# [RISOLTO] Strana chiavetta

## uoslagelo

ciao a tutti,

oggi mi è capitata tra le mani una strana chiavetta usb della Kingston da 4 giga.

Ho provato ad attaccarla su gentoo e mi vede solo una partizione (anche usando fdisk). Quindi non dovrebbe essere questione di filesystem. Ho provato su Ubuntu e mi vede regolarmente le due partizioni: una da 1 MB e l'altra da 3,7GB (entrambe fomattate in fat).

La cosa strana è che Ubuntu vede la chiavetta come due chiavette e non una con due partizioni:

```

/dev/sde1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)

/dev/sdd1 on /media/SECURE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush

```

Gentoo vede solo la "chiavetta" sdd e non sde.

Credo che sia qualche dimenticanza nella compilazione del kernel, ma non ho capito quale sia la voce giusta...Last edited by uoslagelo on Sun Dec 13, 2009 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

inserisci il supporto del pc con gentoo, e posta il risultato di 

```
dmesg |tail -n 30

fdisk -l
```

----------

## uoslagelo

questo è il dmesg di ubuntu

```

[  976.392208] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[  976.601768] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  976.608542] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[  976.608796] usb-storage: device found at 4

[  976.608805] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[  981.623264] usb-storage: device scan complete

[  981.644785] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK Pro     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[  981.652815] scsi 6:0:0:1: Direct-Access              USB DISK Pro     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[  981.655756] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[  981.655984] sd 6:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[  981.771721] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] 2048 512-byte logical blocks: (1.04 MB/1.00 MiB)

[  981.792401] sd 6:0:0:1: [sde] 7809024 512-byte logical blocks: (3.99 GB/3.72 GiB)

[  981.810904] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[  981.810932] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[  981.810952] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  981.836407] sd 6:0:0:1: [sde] Write Protect is off

[  981.836435] sd 6:0:0:1: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[  981.836455] sd 6:0:0:1: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  982.035550] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  982.035570]  sdd:

[  982.048345] sd 6:0:0:1: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  982.048389]  sde: sdd1

[  982.083551]  sde1

[  982.194517] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  982.194569] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  982.202643] sd 6:0:0:1: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  982.202675] sd 6:0:0:1: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

questo di gentoo:

```

[ 2225.324463] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[ 2236.115022] usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[ 2236.234058] usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 2236.234379] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[ 2236.234642] usb-storage: device found at 3

[ 2236.234645] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[ 2241.268977] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK Pro     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[ 2241.269194] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[ 2241.269542] usb-storage: device scan complete

[ 2242.128444] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] 2048 512-byte logical blocks: (1.04 MB/1.00 MiB)

[ 2242.128935] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[ 2242.128939] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[ 2242.128942] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 2242.131808] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 2242.131813]  sdb: sdb1

[ 2242.161808] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 2242.161813] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

fdisk -l in ubuntu

```

Disco /dev/sdd: 1 MB, 1048576 byte

2 testine, 32 settori/tracce, 32 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 64 * 512 = 32768 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x1ac86297

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1               1          32        1008    e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)

Disco /dev/sde: 3998 MB, 3998220288 byte

49 testine, 49 settori/tracce, 3252 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 2401 * 512 = 1229312 byte

Identificativo disco: 0xf45dcf65

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1               4        3253     3900480    b  W95 FAT32

```

fdisk -l in gentoo

```

Disco /dev/sdb: 1 MB, 1048576 byte

2 testine, 32 settori/tracce, 32 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 64 * 512 = 32768 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x1ac86297

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1          32        1008    e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)

```

----------

## otaku

prova a controllare se il kernel di ubuntu include questa parte:

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN
```

----------

## uoslagelo

 *otaku wrote:*   

> prova a controllare se il kernel di ubuntu include questa parte:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN
> ```
> ...

 

Bingo!!!! Problema risolto grazie!

----------

